
Epitath: In Memoriam React Render Props and HOCs - gabrielrabreu
https://medium.com/astrocoders/epitath-in-memoriam-render-props-and-hocs-9f76dd911f9e
======
gabrielrabreu
Epitath: In memoriam React Render Props and HOCs. We are releasing Epitath as
a way to show other ways to compose and use async code in React

